# Just joined...Meet my kitties, Oscar & Cleo



## Cleo_Kittyprrr (Nov 3, 2007)

Oscar is my orange and white majestic Maine **** kitty and Cleo is the Queen. 









Cleo in all her Glory!









Oh my Oscar...What a big tongue you have! The better to lick you with...OUCH!!









How did you get in there? Get out! (and why don't I have any food...lol)









How in the heck did you get way up there? :? 









Comfy Cleo?









Cleo has this thing for biting boxes. Check out her handiwork on the box in this picture.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

My goo'ness, they are beautiful. I love the colors of Cleo's face.

What is it about red and white boys anyway. My Hobo Skimbleshanks is a cabinet hopping, refrigerator raiding red and white boy too. 

Oh, and welcome to the forum. Post all the pictures you like; we love pictures


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are so beautiful ! great pics


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well...that explains it...when I was reading your thread on the issues you've been having I was thinking that Cleo sounded a lot like my Callie. Seeing that she's a Calico and looks very much like Callie...now I understand! :lol:

Beautiful kitties! I obviously have a soft spot for red/white Maine Coons too, except mine is a girl (see my sig).


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, beautiful kitties. So glad you joined so we can see more of them.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow, Cleo really did a number on that box!

They're very cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a couple of characters! I'll bet life is always interesting at your house!  Welcome to you and your pretty babies!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## passhon (Nov 2, 2007)

I want a maine ****, I want a maine ****, I want a maine ****, I want a maine ****, I want a maine ****.... wait!! I want your Oscar!!


Seriously, they are so sweet!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning cats! Hey - I have that cat tree! It's my girls' favorite! 

And I have a Cleo!  

And a box biter! :lol: 

Can't wait for more pictures of your two lovelies. :2kitties


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oscar is a Maine ****? He doesn't look it. Where are his ear tips? Lovely kitties though.


----------



## Cleo_Kittyprrr (Nov 3, 2007)

Oscar was abandoned by a disreputable breeder b/c he was part of a mixed litter. I adopted him from CAPS when he was 3 months old. He is not as large as a full-bred and some of his features aren't as pronounced, but none of that matters to me and his personality is all maine ****. He plays fetch, loves to play in water and follows me around at my heels. I can't believe someone gave him away like he was spoiled goods. :x


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I bet he's spoiled now, but in a good way. He's sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Ooh, they're gorgeous!

2 very spoiled kitties! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Carol xx


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pictures! Welcome to the club as far as having an "almost" Maine ****. We don't know what Rookie's background is, but she sure walks the walk and talks the talk.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Beautiful! I think your Oscar would make a great date for Holly.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to you and the :heart gorgeous kittys!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'll have to see Oscar's bank account and get a promise from him that his intentions are honorable if he intends to date Holly! :lol:


----------



## Cleo_Kittyprrr (Nov 3, 2007)

You can never be too careful, Doodlebug! :wink: My Oscar can be a shy guy around new people and pets, which has mostly come with age. But one thing is for sure...he has never hurt a fly! Ok, maybe a fly...or two. rcat


----------

